# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Hyperventilatie of hypochondrie?

## Mary

Hallo allemaal,
ik ben erg angstig voor mezelf qua wat ik heb, of denk te hebben
Sinds een tijdje (vooral sinds eergisteren) heb ik last van benauwd voelen.
Niet als ik inspanning heb gehad, maar gewoon plotseling. Het idee alsof ik niet kan ademen met deze lucht.
Nu had ik eerst rondgelezen op dit forum met trefwoord "benauwd", waar ik opzich wel mee verder kwam maar teveel verschillende dingen tegenkwam dus het alsnog niet zeker kan weten. Ik dacht zelf eerder aan hyperventilatie ofzo, maar toen ik ging opzoeken over hypochondrie leek dit meer overeen te komen met wat ik had:

* hartkloppingen, transpireren, duizeligheid, beven;
* hyperventilatie, benauwdheid, een vervelend gevoel op de borst;
* tintelingen of een doof gevoel in handen en/of voeten;
* misselijkheid, maagklachten;
* het gevoel dat u de controle over uzelf verliest, gek wordt of doodgaat.

Dit had ik laatst onder het eten ineens. Deze "klachten" zogezegd. (deze kenmerken zijn dan bij een aanval). Ik dacht echt dat ik dood zou gaan. Als ik last heb van die benauwdheid,ben ik ook echt bang dat ik doodga. Ik kan wel janken.
Mijn moeder zegt dat ik gewoon griep heb en dat het stress is en vermoeidheid. Ik voel me er echter niet zo fijn bij. Helemaal niet zelfs!

Weet iemand iets? Anything?

Groetjes Mary

----------


## Mary

Bedankt, stelletje cunts
ik kom hier met een probleem dat me fucking angstig maakt en jullie doen geen ruk
lekker lezen maar niets posten
Bedankt voor niks

----------


## Yv

Het is inderdaad niet prettig als niemand je antwoord terwijl je je zorgen maakt. Alleen moet men wel een atwoord klaar hebben voor je probleem of online zijn. 

Wat jij me verteld lijkt veel op wat mijn moeder me wel eens verteld. Ze heeft haar hart na laten kijken en daar was niets mis mee. Maak je je zorgen om iets anders? Want bij mijn moeder komt het voor wanneer ze zich alleen en depressief voelt.

----------


## smisss

hai mary zit hier ook net op het forum en lees dat je boos bent omdat je geen antwoord krijgt , is zeker een teken dat je niet goed in je vel zit je wilt hulp ben je al bij de dokter geweest lijkt inderdaad op depresssie en dan is gevolg vaak hyperventilatie en daar krijg je weer angsten van wat logisch is als je snakt naar adem en je voelt je rot hebt angsten en je weet zelf niet wat het is dan weet ik wat je voelt. duizelig ales hoort er bij ik heb die angsten en fobiee en lichamelijke klachten al jaren maar legt er aan waardoor het komt als je gaat praten met iemand en je komt er achter waardoor je zo gespannen bent dan kan je daar goed van af komen en zeker er mee leren omgaan .nu begrijp je totaal niet wat je overkomt en raak je nog meer in angst wat logisch is hoop dat je hulp gaat zoeken en veel gaat praten er over met anderen dat kan heel goed helpen. beterschap en succes

----------


## whaem

Hallo ik heb ook zoiets

Een jaar geleden: ferme hartkloppingen vooral snachts, mijn hele lichaam trilde, je kon mijn hartslag nog terug zien in mijn haren !
Opeens tijdens het hartlopen drie hele harde pijnlijke slagen, daarna deed elke stap die ik zette pijn. Vervolgens heb ik afgelopen jaar voortdurend het gevoel gehad dat er beestjes in mijn ,lichaam zaten en zag ik ook continu mijn spieren overal trillen tot wel 20 maal per minuut in mijn been ! ONderaan minn been zaten tuitachtige lipjes waardoor het leek alsof er een beestje naar buiten was gekropen , heel eng !
Nou dit soort dingen zijn al niet leuk om te ervaren maar nu heb ik ook nog eens continu pijn in mijn kaak en af en toe een verlamd gevoel in mijn gezicht. 
Tijdens het zwemmen kreeg ik net onmiddelijk rode ogen wat uik nooit eerder heb gehad (volgens de badmeester weas het chloorgehalte toch aan de lage kant en had verder nog niemand klachten gehad) maar mijn ogen waren ook niet geirriteerd, even voor tijd leek het alsog ik een hartstilstand kreeg tijdens het zwemmen . Ik ben onmiddeijk gestopt en naar huisgegaan.

Ik heb verder geen kenmerken van hyperventilatie zoals overdreven snel ademhalen etc, mijn hartslag en bloeddruk zijn normaal en behalve dat ik me moe voel de hele dag en af en toe dus cverlamd gevoel in mijn gezicht en kaakpijn, heb ik ook tintelingen in handen en voeten, pijn in mijn linkerarm, pijn aan gewrichten en ze kraken ook vaak. Dat is waarschijnlijk te wijten aan een slechte conditie.

Als iemand weet wat het waarschijnlijk zoukunnen zijn hoor ik dat graag, ik denk zelf aan pfeiffer en gezien mijn levensstijl die al jarenlang heel ongezond is zou het best kunnen zijn dat ik al 5 jaar lang pfeiffer heb en dat het nooit is overgegaan vanwege mijn levensstijl (veel stress, veel alcohol, veel doen, veel drukmaken)
Ik ben bang dqt mijn hart het opeens begeeft maar mijn huisarts zegt dat het hypervent. is. Behalve rustig aan doen en yoga en ademhalingsoefeningen...ideen of tips? gr, Wim

O ja misschien is het ook wel verliefdheid. Kan je daar dood aan gaan dan?

----------


## 1erbij

hai
ik wil ook wel reageren hoor. :Wink: 
hypochondrie is dat je denkt dat je kwaaltjes iets ernstigs zijn..
ik heb t ook gehad, als ik wat in me hoofd voelde , was t een herseninfarct..voelde ik iets in mijn been , had ik trombose, echt!! ik heb alle ziektes al gehad( in mijn hoofd dan)

ik denk (Weet wel zeker) dat je hyperventileert, wat vaak komt door vermoeidheid en stress..
zo ontwikkelt ook een paniekstoornis...de angst om de angst...en als je niet uitkijkt ontstaat er plein/straatvrees etc etc

een tip...let op je voeding!! vitamines mineralen en anti-oxidanten zijn heeeel belangrijk hierin...en bewegen...lekker lopen...goed voor je lichaam en geest...

ik weet waar ik over praat..ik heb 6 jaar een angst en paniekstoornis gehad en dat overwonnen zonder anti-depressiva, want er zijn meer dingen wat je beter maakt dan een pilletje..(mijn mening..)



sterkte..
bij vragen hoor ik t wel

groetjes

----------


## 1erbij

owww ik zie nu pas dat t 2 jaar geleden was gepost..haha..sorrie:$

----------


## Petra717

Hoi 1 erbij,
het maakt niets uit of je reageerd op een oude post. Zo kan komt het misschien zelf weer aan het licht! Het onderwerp zelf is nog steeds actueel, netals veel al van de onderwerpen hier. 

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## 271062

hela,

het gaat inmiddels al wat beter hoop ik.

kan ook om angststoornis gaan want daardoor kan je ook vanalle kwalen ontwikkelen. heb voor dit moment ontsteking op spieren en gewrichten, dan eens hier en dan eens daar en een drukkende pijn op de borst nu eens fel en dan wat minder. er bestaan allerlei middeltjes en therapieen op je angsten te onderdrukken maar het is niet simpel.

goede moed,
karine.

----------


## koning

Hypochondrie, is opzich al een ziekte,
hiermee ga je naar je huisarts en dan kan je vragen
of hij iemand weet die je zou kunnen helpen om deze ziekte te 
overwinnen. Zie het als een ziekte die opgelost moet worden
zodat je beter bent zal je eindelijk die zware rugzak kunnen 
weggooien.

Dit is een tip die iedereen kan gebruiken.

Probeer het te zien als een ziekte is denk ik moeilijk om het zo te zien.
Als je dat kan dan heb je de eerste stap in de goede richting gezet.

Vriendelijke groeten, koning

----------


## katim110

en mensen hoe gaat het nu na een aantal jaren ?

----------

